# LeGrande-Preston-LeGrande



## george_da_trog (Feb 12, 2004)

May 23, Sun. LeGrand Preston LeGrand Road Race
LeGrand, Ca, ?
Stanislaus Merlock Velo Race Team CR: Tom Daugherty 
..
from http://www.ncnca.org

Anyone need details about this new norcal road race?

Here's a little teasaer... it has 10 miles of dirt road.

george


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

george_da_trog said:


> May 23, Sun. LeGrand Preston LeGrand Road Race
> LeGrand, Ca, ?
> Stanislaus Merlock Velo Race Team CR: Tom Daugherty
> ..
> ...


Bummer, we'll be in Big Bear!


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

george_da_trog said:


> May 23, Sun. LeGrand Preston LeGrand Road Race
> LeGrand, Ca, ?
> Stanislaus Merlock Velo Race Team CR: Tom Daugherty
> ..
> ...


I know the dirt part, but do you have any more details then what they put on the race flyer?


----------



## JAishima (Apr 29, 2003)

*Looks like it's cancelled.*



The Human G-Nome said:


> I know the dirt part, but do you have any more details then what they put on the race flyer?


Information hasn't been updated on the NCNCA page, but the webpage for the club shows that it's cancelled as of May 7.

http://www.teamsmv.com/main.htm


----------

